# Datenbankverbindung in .NET scheitert



## Angelika_25 (9. September 2008)

Hallo Leute und zwar habe ich folgendes Problem.
Ich programmiere im Visual Studio und wenn ich eine Datenquelle hinzufügen möchte, dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung

```
Beim Verarbeiten der Datenbankobjekte ist mindestens ein Fehler aufgetreten. _
  Klicken sie auf "OK", um trotzdem fortzufahren, oder auf "Abbrechen", um _
  wieder zum Assistenten zu wechseln.
Die Spalteninformationen für Datenbankobjekt "xx" konnten nicht abgerufen _
werden.
```
Ich klicke auf "OK" und die Datenquelle wird zwar übernommen,aber om DataSet steht nichts drin.
Wenn ich in meinem Code bei einem SQL den Pfad der Datenbank angebe, dann kommt keine Fehlermeldung usw., aber wenn ich das Programm starte und es kommt zu diesem Datenbankzugriff, dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Ich habe keine Berechtigung zum Einfügen auf "xx"
```
Ich hab auch gesehen, dass jedes Mal wenn ich das Visual Studio öffne und das Programm starte, eine .ldb Datei von Access angelegt wird, die dann wieder geschlossen wird, wenn ich die Programme schließe.
Was ist das? Ich verstehe diese ganzen Fehler nicht, weil ich ein weiteres Programm mit ähnlichen Datenbankzugriffen (teilweise auch gleich) ebenfalls auf dem Desktop liegen habe mit dem fast übernommenen Code.
Ich würde mich so freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte

Ganz liebe Grüße


----------

